# Why so expensive???



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

OK I got a question about this lcd we got today. I just want to know why it is so expensive? My wife got a brand new one today from a raffle at work. It has been in their warehouse for about a year and I guess Samsung didn't want it back so they raffled it off and she won it. When she brought it home I hooked it up with HDMI and it looks great so I googled it and found this...http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...sg=AFQjCNHdGCHzmhv9QQg112k0hgZrJh5EjQ&cad=rja So my question stands, Why is it so expensive?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

It's a commercial product with thin bezels, it's designed for multiple monitor video walls.


----------



## THOMASWMAZ (Jan 11, 2011)

most commercial TVs wether they are 1080p or 768p like your is are expensive because they use high end chips and processors. the outside may look like an old rain coat the machinery inside is incredible... i bet the picture is awesome for a 768p set! you cant sell it for that much but i would definitely keep it...


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for the response guy's. I know it is commercial and I did see that they use them in multiple panel displays but I didn't know that they use better internal hardware then sets you can buy in the local BB. The pic is fantastic and I would be happy purchasing a set with such a good pic but not for $4000. I have it set up in my HT for now and I am not sure what I will do with it. Being it has no tuner I can't put it in my bedroom without the added cost of some sort of audio so I might sell it. It also came with the heavy duty wall mount. What do you think I could get for something like this if I were to sell it?


----------



## THOMASWMAZ (Jan 11, 2011)

A fraction of what it is worth, maybe 400 dollars realistically. it would be better to get some decent speakers off ebay or audiogon and hook them up to the TV the TV will have a built in stereo amp so you can hook up two speakers to it. ,my old Dell plasma pro monitor has 5 way binding posts and I had some old bw speakers i hooked up to it and it sounds badazz for themaster bedroom


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

THOMASWMAZ said:


> A fraction of what it is worth, maybe 400 dollars realistically. it would be better to get some decent speakers off ebay or audiogon and hook them up to the TV the TV will have a built in stereo amp so you can hook up two speakers to it. ,my old Dell plasma pro monitor has 5 way binding posts and I had some old bw speakers i hooked up to it and it sounds badazz for themaster bedroom


I didn't think it had an amp in it?? It has no built in speaker but if that is the case then I already have some speakers hanging around that I don't use anymore so maybe it will end up in the bedroom. Thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow TC thats quite the score! I would keep it for sure. You will get m any years of use out of it.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> Wow TC thats quite the score! I would keep it for sure. You will get m any years of use out of it.


Hi Tony :wave:, Your right I am watching hockey right now and the pic is outstanding. I think I will keep it in my HT room so I don't use up the bulbs in my PJ's as fast. :T


----------

